# mouse expecting litter, been too long (I think )



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

So my mama mouse had a litter almost 4 weeks ago, unfortunately I didn't remove the male on time and *ta da* she's huge. Her first litter was born May 1st, she self weaned them and they had been sleeping separate from her for a while, I would have separated them male and female on the 29th, but did so sooner for mama's sake (she seemed annoyed) well to the point, it's the 26th today, and I feel I should have seen babies by now, she's huge, and has been acting a few days how she initially did a few days before she had her first litter. Is something wrong? Or did she possibly retain sperm and could be due a tad later than I expected? Has anyone else had a similar experience? Do I have a right to worry or is this totally normal? Please help, she's my favorite mouse


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

In the case of back to back litters the 2nd litter is usually delayed by a few days or more.


----------



## DaTank (Mar 29, 2016)

My 3 does that I bred are still almost as big as when they were pregnant. I thought the same thing but it has been 6 weeks since birth and they are still the same size so I've decided to limit their food to just food blocks to see if I can slim them down a bit, maybe their diet is to high?


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

DaTank said:


> My 3 does that I bred are still almost as big as when they were pregnant. I thought the same thing but it has been 6 weeks since birth and they are still the same size so I've decided to limit their food to just food blocks to see if I can slim them down a bit, maybe their diet is to high?


She was skinny (normal skinny) after birth, she just started getting big a few weeks ago, and is more golf ball shaped then over weight looking. I was late to take the male out so I can assume pregnancy. I do have a few mice,, my agoutis, all seem to be on the heftier side so in comparison it's most definitely a pregnancy. I'll give e it another day or two then I may start to worry : /


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

DaTank: Unless your diet is really oddly balanced (like hamster feed, or a self-made mix that didn't work out right), their feed shouldn't make them overweight. Some varieties are naturally overweight, and some lines have a genetic propensity for obesity. Genetically obese mice will starve long before they hit a normal weight, so it's best to just try to breed them before they hit the age where they balloon.

OP: You didn't specify how many days ago you removed the male. How long has she been without a buck in there?


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Laigaie said:


> DaTank: Unless your diet is really oddly balanced (like hamster feed, or a self-made mix that didn't work out right), their feed shouldn't make them overweight. Some varieties are naturally overweight, and some lines have a genetic propensity for obesity. Genetically obese mice will starve long before they hit a normal weight, so it's best to just try to breed them before they hit the age where they balloon.
> 
> OP: You didn't specify how many days ago you removed the male. How long has she been without a buck in there?


OK UPDATE!: she had the babies this morning. She had her first litter May 1st, I was out with my husband and was not home on time to know and remove the male. Basically I put the two together, they had not mated at all, so I just kept them together and continued along with other breeding plans I had. One day she started looking a bit bigger and voila she had babies. I had debated on keeping them togther, figuring i was late, and they had been togther for so long, but late that night removed them, so they had to have been togther less than 24 hours,She weaned her first early, and I was worried because it had been so many days later than I had expected, never had a back to back to back litter. But she had em so all is well


----------

